# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  الجودة : مراجعة النظراء peer review

## امل

تجدون برفقة هذه المشاركة ملفا مضغوطا عن مراجعة النظراء كمرحلة من مراحل الاستعداد للاعتماد الاكاديمي للمؤسسة التعليمية

----------

